# Thoughts On Turning Point



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Not one thought?


----------



## Tie One On (Oct 18, 2015)

stantheman said:


> Not one thought?


Here you go:
In my opinion they are very good props. They were recommend to me by Action Craft to replace a Solas as inexpensive and good performance for my boat (16' AC; 115 Etec). Their Prop Wizard is right on in recommending a prop for your boat. I just demo'd their Mach3 last week however my original Rogue performs better so I sent the demo back. They all are vented which you have to pay extra for on other brands. Walmart sells them at very good prices.

I have a used one from a prior boat for sale on Ebay for $175. It's 13.5 x 15 but it would probably over rev with your 115. IM me if you have any questions.


----------

